# Dwight Howard To Be In Dunk Contest



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

*Dwight Wants to Go into the Dunk Comp*

Its been discussed in the NBA FORUM.. i personally want to see him participate. Dwight is a big man that can really dunk well.i think it would be interesting what he could bring to the show... 

I just want to know whats the thoughts from an orlando fans point of view..


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Dwight Wants to Go into the Dunk Comp*

Only if Steve Nash is feeding him the ball like with Amare.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Dwight Wants to Go into the Dunk Comp*

let the big guy in the dunk contest!


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

There was a blurb in today's paper that said they would be getting the invite to it soon. I can't wait.

He said he's got some really special dunks he's gonna bring out for it.

Anyone know anyone else that's gonna be invited to it?


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Nate Robinson and AIx2?


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Dwight's gonna do a 360 through the Legs Windmill, while putting his elbow in the basket like Vince, and at the same time Kiss the Rim, Take a roll of quarters off the top of the backboard, and grab a pair of pom poms from a cheerleader and sign the basketball with a Sharpie all in midair.

GO Dwight!


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Prolific Scorer said:


> Dwight's gonna do a 360 through the Legs Windmill, while putting his elbow in the basket like Vince, and at the same time Kiss the Rim, Take a roll of quarters off the top of the backboard, and grab a pair of pom poms from a cheerleader and sign the basketball with a Sharpie all in midair.
> 
> GO Dwight!



yeah . . . but without a blindfold its nothing. :biggrin: 

I LOVE watching power dunkers in the contest ( Amare, Kemp etc) Go Dwight! 

Assuming its 4 guys ( not enough IMO) it _should_ be 

Howard
Gerald Green
Iguodala
Josh Smith


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

they need to have at least 6 players in the Dunk contest.

because with only like 2 rounds its ghey.

Howard
Green
Robinson
Iguodala
Gay
Warrick
Snyder (If he was healthy)


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

I think Iggy said he didn't want to do it any more after last year.

I think Gay and Green should definitely be in it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sweet...hopefully D12 comes up with something crazy.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

wat can dwight howard really do? he a PF, expect nothing more than when stoudamire was in the contest.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> wat can dwight howard really do? he a PF, expect nothing more than when stoudamire was in the contest.


This seems to be a common misconception that people have. He can do all kinds of crazy stuff. He only does power dunks in game, but in shootarounds before the game and stuff he does some insane ****. It looks like a 6'11'' guard dunking.

Hell, why would he ask to be in it if all he was gonna do was dunks like Amare. He said he has some special dunks.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Spurs should call up James White from D-League to just to participate the Dunk Contest. This guy is amazing if you have ever seem he dunks, but unfortunately that's about all he can do...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Dean the Master said:


> Spurs should call up James White from D-League to just to participate the Dunk Contest. This guy is amazing if you have ever seem he dunks, but unfortunately that's about all he can do...


Tremendous athlete. Dumb as a brick. 

I do hope he gets into the contest though. He could help restore some of its credibility after the Nate Robinson Marketing Project last season.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

So will every dunk contestant be announced on the general board


----------



## MrkLrn13 (Mar 1, 2006)

He better bring his special dunks.

I'm excited to see what he can do.


----------



## KrispyKreme23 (Dec 22, 2003)

Unfortunately, Nate will be in it again just cause he won it last year. They really need to put a time limit on the attempts. I wish James White would be able to participate but I don't know if the league would allow someone who hasn't had a minute of playing time to be in it.


----------



## Jmac_04 (Jul 16, 2006)

Man.......A few years ago I believe that amare lose his precious time in the dunk contest.....takate...he was in the final VS Josh Smith....So i like that howard could give us an explosive show of dunks.....the best contest could be with him, James, Smith and Big Nate...


----------



## bostonwr (Oct 15, 2006)

They'll probably roll out some 5' tall dude and have him dunk it and give him the trophy despite the other contestants doing absolutely ridiculous dunks.


Oh wait, that was last year.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nate will attempt his dunk 35 times before getting it right.
Nate is small.
Nate will win the dunk contest.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eDI3E_nC2Bs"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eDI3E_nC2Bs" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

dwight seems to be more suited to the contest than a lot of the power guys that have enterred in the past. im really keen to see what he can do.
i wanna josh smith, james white and gerald green.
but i think it will be iggy nate and gay/carney for a rookie


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

Hairy Midget said:


> http://www.youtube.com/v/eDI3E_nC2Bs


DAMN
his shoulders are just insane!!!


----------

